# Hate the Gym



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Although my wife and I pay close to $600 a year for the both of us to belong to a gym, we both hate going. As long as there is some part of a road or trail that is clear of most snow and ice, we'll run outside; even if it's 23 degrees.

You don't see this in running on a treadmill in the gym.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Insert the bear from your avatar pic into the snowy landscapes and they don't seem so appealing. :smile:


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite gym is on the water...










But in these cold winter months I do spend some time at the indoor one xD


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When it comes to cardio work, I can certainly appreciate the allure of the outdoors. However, I've never been able to maintain an adequate level of focus during resistance training sessions, when attempting such in outdoor training environments...there are just too many pleasant distractions! My wife and I have been into fitness pretty all of our respective adult lives. At this juncture most of our exercise routine are carried out in what I think is a very nicely equipped home gym. We both love our gym. When I start looking too much like Richard Simmons, I'll know we have taken things perhaps a push-up too far! LOL.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I also hate the gym, but I try to maintain my weight (195 pounds in a 6'5" frame) by either playing ball or tennis. The main advantage is that i can play every day of the year, as long as it is not raining. Tennis I either play at the big park in Rio or at the most beautiful sports club in Rio. Really hard to play in places like that, as you can see.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Me too. Haven't used a gym in years, I really dislike them. instead I cycle and swim.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

I've never set my foot in one. Can't see the sense in actually paying for access to a place to work out when the pavements and countryside are freely available.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Belfaborac said:


> I've never set my foot in one. Can't see the sense in actually paying for access to a place to work out when the pavements and countryside are freely available.


One doesn't get mugged or run over on a treadmill.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

True enough I guess. Living where I live that's something which has never entered my mind.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ The local criminals are too busy burning down churches and listening to death metal. :icon_smile:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The only way I can make myself go to the gym with any regularity is by having an appointmen with a trainer for 6am. Any later in the day and I'm smart enough to talk myself out of it. Only at 5:30am can I sufficiently take myself unawares to shanghai myself to the gym. The only exception is that I can sometimes make myself go swim laps at the gym's pool.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Shaver said:


> ^ The local criminals are too busy burning down churches and listening to death metal. :icon_smile:


I'm sad to say that you, Sir, are entirely behind the curve. Burning churches has not been de rigeur over here for quite some time. Not quite sure what has replaced it. The death metal appears to be still going strong though, although I'm hardly an authority on what's happening with the genre.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Belfaborac said:


> I'm sad to say that you, Sir, are entirely behind the curve. Burning churches has not been de rigeur over here for quite some time. Not quite sure what has replaced it. The death metal appears to be still going strong though, although I'm hardly an authority on what's happening with the genre.


It was more of a gentle witticism than an up to date news report. :redface:

I recommend Celtic Frost's 'To Mega Therion' album (they are from Zurich, though) .


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

dba said:


> Although my wife and I pay close to $600 a year for the both of us to belong to a gym, we both hate going. As long as there is some part of a road or trail that is clear of most snow and ice, we'll run outside; even if it's 23 degrees.
> 
> You don't see this in running on a treadmill in the gym.
> 
> ...


How much is a season ski pass? Never noticed joggers in South Lake Tahoe but there are probably better spots to go for a run.

You could always spend the money in a casino I suppose......


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Shaver said:


> It was more of a gentle witticism than an up to date news report. :redface:
> 
> I recommend Celtic Frost's 'To Mega Therion' album (they are from Zurich, though) .


I know and I ought to have been witty back, but I just didn't seem to have much wittiness in me today. My fault, not yours. 

I'll check out Celtic Frost, although to be honest I don't hold out much hope as metal's not really my scene at all. There are one or two exceptions (in the sense that I don't instantly get in a bad mood when I hear them), one of which is the Faroese thrash metal group (I'm pretty sure there should be at least one more, but I can't for the life of me remember it). Not sure why, but part of their repertoire are metallised Norwegian folk songs and poems, so maybe there's some undiscovered nationalism lurking in the murky, unplumbed depths of my unconscious which rears its head when I listen to it (once every couple of years).

Anyway, they'd be my return recommendation to you (partly for want of remembering anybody else).


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Belfaborac said:


> I know and I ought to have been witty back, but I just didn't seem to have much wittiness in me today. My fault, not yours.
> 
> I'll check out Celtic Frost, although to be honest I don't hold out much hope as metal's not really my scene at all. There are one or two exceptions (in the sense that I don't instantly get in a bad mood when I hear them), one of which is the Faroese thrash metal group (I'm pretty sure there should be at least one more, but I can't for the life of me remember it). Not sure why, but part of their repertoire are metallised Norwegian folk songs and poems, so maybe there's some undiscovered nationalism lurking in the murky, unplumbed depths of my unconscious which rears its head when I listen to it (once every couple of years).
> 
> Anyway, they'd be my return recommendation to you (partly for want of remembering anybody else).


Just had a listen to Tyr - not bad. Love the 'Hold The Heathen Hammer High' video, great Nordic battle metal. :icon_smile: Turisas, from Finland, do this style very well too.

It's no wonder this stuff appeals to me, as a member of the MacLeod clan then Olaf the Black is an ancestor of mine. Valhalla awaits!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I love my gym. What I hate is the 5 minute drive there. I'd much rather run, or cycle in the hill, and woods nearby. But there I have a problem too; I hate doing cardio in the cold, so it's off to the gym. Of course a couple nights at the dojo is nice, too. Either way, I've got to start getting serious again as rugby season will be here before I know it. 

Off topic: Shaver's musical recommendations are begining to make me believe he's got a shoe box full of pics from his youth wearing lots of black, denim, and leather. Maybe even brandishing a tattoo, or two. Jaegermeister, Shaver?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flairball said:


> I love my gym. What I hate is the 5 minute drive there. I'd much rather run, or cycle in the hill, and woods nearby. But there I have a problem too; I hate doing cardio in the cold, so it's off to the gym. Of course a couple nights at the dojo is nice, too. Either way, I've got to start getting serious again as rugby season will be here before I know it.
> 
> Off topic: Shaver's musical recommendations are begining to make me believe he's got a shoe box full of pics from his youth wearing lots of black, denim, and leather. Maybe even brandishing a tattoo, or two. Jaegermeister, Shaver?


No tats, I have a negative opinion on tats but the last time I mentioned it on AAAC I got into trouble. :redface:

However three choice pics from my youth are to be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?119730-What-Were-You-Wearing-YesterdayI was saving the full-on long haired metal guitarist shot but as so few people played ball with the thread it was never posted....


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> I recommend Celtic Frost's 'To Mega Therion' album (they are from Zurich, though) .


 Gawd, I have that record. It was a 'thing' I went through in my mid-teens. Morbid Tales was my first CF album - listening to it while playing D&D with my mates - and freaking my parents out that we were off to visit Satan at the gates of hell or something like that! A good memory!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Gawd, I have that record. It was a 'thing' I went through in my mid-teens. Morbid Tales was my first CF album - listening to it while playing D&D with my mates - and freaking my parents out that we were off to visit Satan at the gates of hell or something like that! A good memory!


I'll continue this via PM, give me a moment VR. :redface:


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Physical fitness has always been a huge part of my life. My father required that all of his children perform daily exercises.

For people that hate the gym, I have a few thoughts:

- Learn how to perform classic compound movements with perfect form for you (squats, presses, chins, etc.). I say perfect "for you" because many trainers don't realize that form must adjust based upon a person's body type.

- Record your exercises in a notebook (weights, reps and sets), and try to improve upon those numbers with each session.

- Vary your workouts from time to time to avoid injury, but not so often that you can't measure your improvements.

- Don't overtrain. There is a lot of literature about how to measure this.

I find that when you follow the above advice, you'll be more inclined to eat properly too. Diet is obviously a huge part of fitness success.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My aversion to rising early, running and calistenics contributed greatly to my shortened military career!!


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Kingstonian said:


> How much is a season ski pass? Never noticed joggers in South Lake Tahoe but there are probably better spots to go for a run.
> 
> You could always spend the money in a casino I suppose......


 Ski passes are about double the gym prices but are usually good for different resorts. I don't ski anymore as there are too many speed demons and amateurs for my liking. I don't spend too much time running on the street. It's too hard on my legs. I drive to a park or parking lot near a trail and have at it!


----------

